# Rollo vs. Chuck: Who will gain more weight?



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

My puppy Rollo is 16 weeks old and is obviously continuously gaining weight as he matures. I also am trying to put on some weight and thought it would be fun to track & compare both of our weekly weight increases. 

So starting today (Post #1) Rollo is 32 lbs and I weighed in at 218.0 lbs


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Im wondering where Chuck is smuggling the 218 at. What is your height?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ im guessing, 6’5...

Anyway, unless your goal is to gain 40-50lbs, Rollo will inevitably gain more.

I know, I’m no fun.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Hellish said:


> Im wondering where Chuck is smuggling the 218 at. What is your height?


I'm 6'7 :smile2:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Fodder said:


> ^ im guessing, 6’5...
> 
> Anyway, unless your goal is to gain 40-50lbs, Rollo will inevitably gain more.
> 
> I know, I’m no fun.


Sounds like a challenge :wink2:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Good luck! I think Rollo will be able to gain much easier than you will.... I see much chicken, eggs and protein powder in your future, and very few gains, hahaha


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

KaiserAus said:


> Good luck! I think Rollo will be able to gain much easier than you will.... I see much chicken, eggs and protein powder in your future, and very few gains, hahaha


More important for Rollo anyways> - But rest assured my calories are getting rediciously high!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Dude, you're going down on this one...or you're going to gain at an unhealthy rate...sort of up to you...but I'd suggest letting the dog win...just sayin
...


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What are you using to gain? You..not Rollo. I think we all know Rollo will win this challenge lol. My BF is 6'2 and has been doing keto/fat adapted and he is having a heck of a time keeping decent weight on. Also as a side note..this is reason 546 why women want to strangle men sometimes lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

CometDog said:


> What are you using to gain? You..not Rollo. I think we all know Rollo will win this challenge lol. My BF is 6'2 and has been doing keto/fat adapted and he is having a heck of a time keeping decent weight on. Also as a side note..this is reason 546 why women want to strangle men sometimes lol


Right now I’m using a weight gainer from GNC “Bulk 1340” lol. I’ve slowly been increasing my calories and this makes it so much easier. Currently I’m making sure I eat at least 4,500 calories every day & as fun as it sounds...it’s not lol?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Dude, you're going down on this one...or you're going to gain at an unhealthy rate...sort of up to you...but I'd suggest letting the dog win...just sayin
> ...


I think this would be best too


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Chuck94! said:


> Right now I’m using a weight gainer from GNC “Bulk 1340” lol. I’ve slowly been increasing my calories and this makes it so much easier. Currently I’m making sure I eat at least 4,500 calories every day & as fun as it sounds...it’s not lol?


Make pizza using ground chicken as a crust. Tons of cheese. You wont be disappointed lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> Right now I’m using a weight gainer from GNC “Bulk 1340” lol. I’ve slowly been increasing my calories and this makes it so much easier. Currently I’m making sure I eat at least 4,500 calories every day & as fun as it sounds...it’s not lol?


You adding some Rippetoe workouts to that GNC weight gainer stuff?

BTW, you're talking percentage weight gain, not pound-for-pound, right? Either way, I think Rollo has the advantage right now.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

@[email protected] yea my workouts are all centered around compound lifts and Olympic lifts. My favorite lift/exercise of all time is the clean & jerk ?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

CometDog said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I’m using a weight gainer from GNC “Bulk 1340” lol. I’ve slowly been increasing my calories and this makes it so much easier. Currently I’m making sure I eat at least 4,500 calories every day & as fun as it sounds...it’s not lol?
> ...


That sounds delicious actually and I’m gonna have to try that! Appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Dude, you're going down on this one...or you're going to gain at an unhealthy rate...sort of up to you...but I'd suggest letting the dog win...just sayin
> ...


I’ve been trying to go pretty slow, upping my calories by 100 each week so that the weight gain is slow and HOPEFULLY mostly muscle ? - it’s tough taking it slow lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

You may want to explore one of those online calorie calculators... I guessed your age and activity level, but even a 500 calorie increase is only going to put you at 1-2lbs per week.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Fodder said:


> You may want to explore one of those online calorie calculators... I guessed your age and activity level, but even a 500 calorie increase is only going to put you at 1-2lbs per week.


I use the MyFitnessPal app on my phone - awesome and easy to use. The problem is that it & others I have tried have said I need 3,600 calories/day to gain weight. I was losing weight while eating that low of calories lol - so I have been increasing calories by 100 each week and am currently at 4,500 per day. I have been gaining weight slowly so we shall see. May need to try another online calculator


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah... just look at the amount to gain, ignore the baseline. Could also be that you just aren’t meant to gain... I’m fairly thin, 5’9, boyfriend is 6’2, we weigh the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> @[email protected] yea my workouts are all centered around compound lifts and Olympic lifts. My favorite lift/exercise of all time is the clean & jerk ?


Alright, then I'm rooting for YOU, but I think Rollo is just going to have an easier time of the weight gain. Life isn't fair, but look on the bright side- you have thumbs and Rollo never will.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Alright, then I'm rooting for YOU, but I think Rollo is just going to have an easier time of the weight gain. Life isn't fair, but look on the bright side- you have thumbs and Rollo never will.


I like your outlook...thumbs are pretty cool aren't they?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Yeah... just look at the amount to gain, ignore the baseline. Could also be that you just aren’t meant to gain... I’m fairly thin, 5’9, boyfriend is 6’2, we weigh the same.


The tall guy life...things could be worse - like clothes shopping


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I can already tell this nerd is packing on the muscle fast


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He looks great! 

https://ketogains.com/

I have been doing this, and have had a lot of success with building muscle and strength. Cardo is admittedly harder on it, until you hit fat adapted. I am 4'11 and take in about 2500 calories a day, while still going down in clothes sizing without losing too much weight. In other words, losing fat and building muscle.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

CometDog said:


> He looks great!
> 
> https://ketogains.com/
> 
> I have been doing this, and have had a lot of success with building muscle and strength. Cardo is admittedly harder on it, until you hit fat adapted. I am 4'11 and take in about 2500 calories a day, while still going down in clothes sizing without losing too much weight. In other words, losing fat and building muscle.


Thank you for linking that site! Just checked it out and bookmarked it - lot of cool stuff on there. Only type of cardio I can tolerate is my trail hikes with Rollo (if it even counts) or playing basketball haha.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Chuck vs. Rollo ~ UPDATE #2

Today we went to the vet

ROLLO:
- weighed 42.6 lbs ... 
a +10.6 lbs increase from last time

CHUCK:
-Today I weighed in at 220 lbs..
-a +2 lbs increase from last time

WINNER:
-Rollo wins this one and I’m just fine with it ! 
—-PS = yes, I know I’m a tool hahah


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You're not looking bad, but Rollo is kicking your a$$ in weight gain...as expected. Don't try to keep up, just gain reasonably...he's looking good btw!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> You're not looking bad, but Rollo is kicking your a$$ in weight gain...as expected. Don't try to keep up, just gain reasonably...he's looking good btw!


Thanks Tim! I’ve given up trying to beat Rollo but will still hopefully post updates more as a way to motivate myself lol - on a dog forum


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

*RESULTS: Rollo beat me by 76 lbs!* Have not updated this post and a while lol but the results are in. It pains me to admit you all were right. Rollo killed me in the weight gain department. I'll have to post some pictures later but here are the results:
Rollo:
Starting weight: 32lbs
End weight: 115 lbs
Total weight gain: 83 lbs

Me:
Starting weight: 218lbs
End weight: 225 lbs
Total weight gain: 7 lbs


----------

